# error e>>> Unpacking pcmcia-cs-3.1.34.tar.gz
pmerg

## rlyacht

When I emerge pcmcia-cs, I get the apeneded error message.  I swear that /usr/src/linux is ok.  See, it has lots of files:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> bash-2.05a# ls  -lR /usr/src/linux/* | wc -l
> 
>   12395
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Calculating dependencies \>>> Unpacking source...
> 
> >>> Unpacking pcmcia-cs-3.1.34.tar.gz
> ...

 

----------

## rlyacht

Just for kicks, I went to /usr/src/linux and did  *Quote:*   

> make dep

 . I got this:

```

bash-2.05a# make dep

make: *** No rule to make target `scripts/mkdep.c', needed by `scripts/mkdep'.  Stop.

```

Obviously, I did screw up something, though I can't imagine what I could have done.

----------

## chadh

First try a make menuconfig.  Maybe the last thing you did was a 'make mrproper' ?  If that doesn't do it, save your .config and remerge your kernel sources.

----------

## rlyacht

I tried make mrproper, copying my .config back and doing make menuconfig. but it still was unhappy.  I even re-emerged the source. I'm sure it's my fault, but I can't figure out what's wrong! I think I'll take this opportunity to just move to the r7 kernel!

----------

## darkdrago

try this either copy the files for your current kernel to /usr/src/linux. I know for me it did it to /usr/src/linux-blah blah blah  :Smile:  and it always looks for the /usr/src/linux folder...

----------

